# Clean Feed



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was just thinking about how clean the feed you buy is. I have lived around farms and feed mills all my life and all the feed mills I have been in just dump portions of feed from large hoppers, "wooden or metal" in the bags. The mills are crawling with mice and rodents, there's nothing to keep them out. I'm not disputing that mice carry disease just wondering what the mills do to give clean feed, as they advertise. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

One fancier I met said he put his feed in a pillow case and shook it around. He did this whenever the feed he bought was dusty. It would come out clean.

I'm not sure if there is anything you can do to treat the feed and there will always be mice around feed mills because the availability of food.


----------

